# Lmr?



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anyone know of a place I can put a Jon boat that's on a trailer in at on the lmr? That has a trailer ramp? Thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sure! Right in Milford @ Jim Terrell Park. 

Good luck!


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool thank you 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> Sure! Right in Milford @ Jim Terrell Park.
> 
> Good luck!


I see what you did there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Dammit, I'm outta popcorn.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

deltaoscar said:


> Dammit, I'm outta popcorn.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

No really. A boat ramp, right there. Give it a try. That big bend just downstream is great.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok so is that not a boat ramp? I don't get what everyone else is saying looks like it was a joke? If it was yea that's a hoot! I'm not looking for anybody's "top secret" spot or anything just a place to put a boat in. So I guess thanks if it is a spot and thanks for nothing if it isn't 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Curtis937 said:


> Ok so I don't know why I would get a stupid response I'm not looking for your secret spot I'm just looking for a place to put a boat in but I guess that's too much to ask for too on this site. Whatever
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You can try to put your boat in there. There is, indeed, a boat ramp there. However, the Little Miami River is more of a stream then a river. There are a lot of shallow riffles that you will surly get your boat stuck on or it will at least scratch the hell out of the bottom of your boat. 

That is an excellent spot to launch a canoe or kayak. I don't recommend a john boat.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> You can try to put your boat in there. There is, indeed, a boat ramp there. However, the Little Miami River is more of a stream then a river. There are a lot of shallow riffles that you will surly get your boat stuck on or it will at least scratch the hell out of the bottom of your boat.
> 
> That is an excellent spot to launch a canoe or kayak. I don't recommend a john boat.
> 
> ...



oh ok now I get it....thanks maybe ill try another river. Thanks for the info...


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Matulemj said:


> You can try to put your boat in there. There is, indeed, a boat ramp there. However, the Little Miami River is more of a stream then a river. There are a lot of shallow riffles that you will surly get your boat stuck on or it will at least scratch the hell out of the bottom of your boat.
> 
> That is an excellent spot to launch a canoe or kayak. I don't recommend a john boat.
> 
> ...


I see what you did there.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't be discouraged. You can put your boat in there right now and motor around up or downstream. Use caution like you would any other new water. That's what it's there for. It's a boat ramp. 

Great smallmouth water, white bass & hybrids. Tons of access right there too if you want to try on foot. 

Not a lot of traffic down there, if you're lucky you'll have it all to yourself.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Directly from the city of Milford's website:

Jim Terrell Park is located by Longworth Street and Ferry Street on 27.3 acres. The amenities include, grills, picnic tables, trash receptacles, *canoe access*, small sleeping shelter and Milford Urban Trail System.

http://www.milfordohio.org/parks-recreation/jim-terrell-park

Again, it is knee deep, faster moving water. A john boat is not recommended. Some people on this forum like to have fun at other people's expense.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

LMR Clown Posse comes through again!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Small sleeping shelter?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Tackle-addict said:


> Small sleeping shelter?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

It's a little shack type thing with a roof a three walls. You are supposed to contact the city for a permit to stay there overnight. One of my friends contacted them last year about it. They acted really confused and never called him back, so I'm guessing they don't have a whole lot of takers.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nobody is having fun at other peoples' expense. It's a boat ramp. At 1k CFS you can run a john boat a mile in either direction easy. Come down without your boat and see. The locals are friendly. 

That access is great and there is over a mile of great shore based smallie water, from 1k CFS down. 

I'm assuming you have a gas motor. You would not be able to row back upstream.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's the start of the "lower LMR" you hear so much about. Very popular.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I hear the EFLMR is really popular too, might want to check that out. I hear guys are catching Hybrid Striped Bass (not really sure what these are) left and right. Just PM anyone in the LMR Clown Posse for GPS coordinates.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

39.164367,-84.262348


No john boat access but plenty of pull offs right there on rt 50. Lots of white bass and smallies, and if you are lucky maybe some hybrids too.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Curtis937,
If your jon boat has a jet propelled motor, I would feel better about hitting this part of the LMR. I am certainly no authority on the lower LMR like fallen513 is but he said that, "you could put your boat in there right now". The river is well above 1k cfm....might be a good barometer to see how comfortable youd feel at this level of cfm.
You only asked if there were boat ramps on the LMR and yes there are. What you did not state was for what purpose. If you are looking to fish, as I suspect you are, then the river at it's current stage, although fishable, is not really ideal conditions to fish. 
Im not saying impossible but fallen513 stated that @ 1K cfm it could be done when today the river is around 1200 cfm. 
At 500 cfm I feel the river would be better suited to fish...whether it be at this location or others.

fallen513 is most certainly a better angler than I and seriously knows that part of the LMR. I think I read that he was actually birthed in the waters of the LMR....or was it conceived? No matter.....

Again, let me make this clear, I'm not saying it cannot be fished at 1k cfm but IMO I'd want the river a bit lower and I'd want a jet propelled motor...

I does appear to be a great piece of water to fish......

Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Milford is the gateway to the Lower LMR. 

The Holy Land. 

You put in there, fish that shallow stretch down into the bend (there has been at least one muskie caught there) and then there is only one riffle you have to worry about and you can run all the way to the confluence. Look at it on the map. It's a long deep stretch. 

Above 1k and it will be too dangerous. Below 1k and you may have a hard time getting back up the riffle. 

You are the charter member of the Lower LMR John Boat Fishing League. 


Godspeed.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> 39.164367,-84.262348
> 
> 
> No john boat access but plenty of pull offs right there on rt 50. Lots of white bass and smallies, and if you are lucky maybe some hybrids too.


Fallen513 has publicly given out the GPS coordinates for the river behind my place of business. This is completely unsafe and reckless. This seems to be a violation of OGF Rules if I have ever seen one.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

GarrettMyers said:


> Fallen513 has publicly given out the GPS coordinates for my place of business. This is completely unsafe and reckless. This seems to be a violation of OGF Rules if I have ever seen one.


Looks like a spot on the river to me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

TRAILGATOR said:


> Looks like a spot on the river to me.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


agreed......


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Curtis,

First, I'm not taking sides regarding the ongoing argument. Below is my independent assessment regarding the viability of Jon Boat fishing the section of the Little Miami River directly below oldtown Milford.

I live within a mile of that boat ramp, I fish the LMR often and I own a Jon Boat. I have not and would not use my Jon Boat on this stretch of the LMR. I would highly recommend you plan a canoe or kayak float trip down the LMR if you want to explore the area for fishing opportunities. You can also walk/wade it if you prefer. You can park in Downtown Oldtown Milford at the Legion Park or at Jim Terrell Park. Once you float/wade the area, make your own decision regarding the viability of using your Jon Boat.

I believe that boat ramp was put there as a put-in/take-out for a canoe livery. The building just beside the ramp is privately owned by the guy who owns one of the canoe/kayak liveries in Loveland. Immediately next to that private building is Jim Terrell Park which is just a picnic table, charcoal grill-pit, small shelter and porta potty. The shelter/camping is designed for overnight riders on the Little Miami Scenic Bike Trail which is directly across Rt. 50 from the park.

I'm not a river fishing expert or expert on the park or ramp. But I do live here and use the river. I would not take a chance on damaging my boat/motor without first making my own assessment of the water.

TIC


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

It's the river directly behind my shop, kinda creepy that he put out enough effort to figure that out.... But hey, I'll take it as a compliment that I have a stalker. I guess that's the price you pay when you use your real name on the forum and not a name that sounds like a local high school emo band.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a sweet riffle and not too hard to access. You should hit it up and post a report. Your shop is your business, no pun intended. We're just talking fishing dude. It's not like a bunch of people are gonna show up to your favorite spot. Nobody even reads these reports.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Good point. Since you are such a big fan, do you know where Fallen513 is playing this weekend? I hear those teens put on a memorable show. Is the battle of the bands this weekend or next? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is that some type of white bass reference? 

Lets focus on reports. What's the water temp there? Any hybrids there?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait until you see me put a jet ski in there.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You got a SeaDoo?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You fish Milford?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

You fish EF Tailwaters bro?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Headwaters perhaps?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Support your local posse.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Greatest thread ever :T


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just a matter of time for this one... sit back and enjoy... I can hear my pop corn be right back...


----------

